# RUSH! Need up to 300 transfers printed ASAP!



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a customer who needs 100-150 black and white transfers and 100-150 color transfers by the end of next week. They need to be in Des Moines, IA by Thursday, Dec. 12. Is there anyone interested in doing this job or know of anyone I may contact? I appreciate your help!


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Why don't you contact one of the forum sponsors like VersaTrans?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Most of the companies will do rush jobs, just have to call and ask if they have room in their schedule.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

versatrans can get it done.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Rhonda. Most companies you will deal with concerning plastisol transfers will need you to send vector ready art files with all the pertinent info (how many you want, what color, what size,etc....and if that's ready they should be able to quote you a completion time based on that information...whoever
you decide to go with get a definite ship/time quote


----------



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

I appreciate everyone's help. I ended up not getting the job. I'd like to know how anyone deals with the customer who is rush-rush-rush and, once everything is arranged and in order, they say "oh, never mind......."? This guy supposedly had a friend of a friend of a friend do the job for him. There were stickers, flyers, business cards, and t-shirt transfers. Very frustrating!


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Rhondalea said:


> I appreciate everyone's help. I ended up not getting the job. I'd like to know how anyone deals with the customer who is rush-rush-rush and, once everything is arranged and in order, they say "oh, never mind......."? This guy supposedly had a friend of a friend of a friend do the job for him. There were stickers, flyers, business cards, and t-shirt transfers. Very frustrating!


Nothing to much you can do but put on a happy face, thank him for his interest in your company, charge it to the game and keep it movin'! We're all guilty of being wishy-washy, flip-floppers, etc. cuz we're forced to be living in this capitalist "get it today here cheaper than over there" system. I learned quickly that you can't fault anyone for maximizing their cash spending experience. 

Now if he ever comes back you will have the vendor(s) on deck and prices. Of course throw in a few extra admin dollars for your previous hoop jumping!! I won't tell if you won't!


----------



## Rhondalea (Jul 29, 2008)

Wonderful advice, Resu. Thank you!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm moving away from doing rush orders because if anything goes wrong there isn't time to fix it and I don't like selling a lesser product.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

